# LIVE TRIP FARES NEAR YOU ticker... BS



## ARonMaXX (Jun 24, 2015)

What is up with this ticker at the top of the screen when you are logged on? Is there a real point? I see it and watch it, especially while I am sitting around and waiting, and waiting, for a trip request. The names float by, and I can't help but to feel it is just bullshit data. The names I see are mostly female, and from my guess, there are not that many females requesting Uber, at least not from my experience. And are those names passengers or drivers..?? Either way, I think it is BS. The other day, I saw my name come up, (not "YOU") and my name is spelled uniquely. So in my area, in the burbs, there most likely are not that many people with my same spelled name, in fact, I hardly ever meet anyone with my spelling. So the odds are great that it wasn't a real person with my same spelled name actually driving/riding an Uber. Once I saw my own name appear, I was convinced this is made up. Any body have any thoughts on this, or am I caring about nothing? I just wonder what the reason behind this gimmick is... to make drivers think there is GREAT business out there ALL the time and to not log off..??

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

Is this something only on android phones? I have not seen this before


----------



## ARonMaXX (Jun 24, 2015)

Caplan121 said:


> Is this something only on android phones? I have not seen this before


No, I don't think so. I have an iPhone.
I wonder if it's only in certain cities..??


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I have never seen it before.

Image is not working.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

if it is real, it might give a true feel of market pulse. 
Clearly they try to prevent drivers from feeling desperate. 
When you end up dropping somebody in a part of the city where you have no idea about, such a feature can help strategize.


----------



## ARonMaXX (Jun 24, 2015)

That is interesting.. So far, no one else even sees this "feature". Well I uploaded the image again, hopefully it's there now. The ticker scrolls along the top. 
Thanks for the comments!
Happy driving,
A


----------



## ARonMaXX (Jun 24, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> I have never seen it before.
> 
> Image is not working.


I uploaded the image again, in case you want to see it. 
Thanks!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## ARonMaXX (Jun 24, 2015)

No One out there in Phoenix, at least, has seen this??


----------



## baldmonkey (Jul 16, 2015)

Larger companies (I work for Amazon) usually do silent tests like this in small sample size areas to isolate variables and give them an idea if this improves bottom line. They would need to establish a baseline before they start inflating or delating (Brady) numbers to see what it does to other tracked numbers. For instance seeing these numbers might keep uber drives on the road longer because obviously someone is making money and it could be them next.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

ARonMaXX said:


> No One out there in Phoenix, at least, has seen this??


I'm in Phoenix and have it


----------



## ARonMaXX (Jun 24, 2015)

baldmonkey said:


> Larger companies (I work for Amazon) usually do silent tests like this in small sample size areas to isolate variables and give them an idea if this improves bottom line. They would need to establish a baseline before they start inflating or delating (Brady) numbers to see what it does to other tracked numbers. For instance seeing these numbers might keep uber drives on the road longer because obviously someone is making money and it could be them next.


Thank you for sharing!


----------

